# Upload from ipad



## Toneloc3131 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi are there any t short fulfillment website that support uploads directly from my iPad??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Uploads of what? What program?


----------



## Toneloc3131 (Sep 30, 2012)

Of anything. I tried cafepress and zazzle and they don't support any pics from my iPad. And it also won't let me design anything on there website from my iPad


----------

